

SendHub (YC W12) launches Android app, reaches 100k users - ashrust
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/15/sendhub-a-google-voice-alternative-for-enterprise-arrives-on-android/

======
jaytaylor
Direct link to the Android app in the Play store:
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sendhub>

------
hackmiester
For those with NoScript trying to sign up, you have to allow the main page as
well as "shtatics".

~~~
rdpfeffer
Long live shtatics!

~~~
jaytaylor
^ He was surprised to see his punny domain name here in the comments.

Well done~

~~~
hackmiester
Oh... You just made me understand what "shtatics" meant... I was like, "How
the hell am I supposed to know I need to allow that?"

